# Series 1 Non Sub with TivoWeb



## jbjabroni (Apr 3, 2008)

Searched the forums and couldn't really find anything dealing with this.

I have a series 1 tivo non sub I bought (for like 15 bucks) that I'm using as a plain jane PVR. I know since I don't have a sub I can only use manual recordings and thats fine. My question is: If I install a TurboNet card and install TivoWeb can I transfer my Manual Recordings to my PC so I can burn them? I know TivoWeb lets me setup Manual Recordings but does it let me transfer them also?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVoWeb does not do transfers. There are other means to transfer recordings though.


----------



## jbjabroni (Apr 3, 2008)

What other hacks/installs would I need to transfer my manual recordings to my PC? Also, are there any encoding programs that I will need to convert them to a codec my PC can use?


----------



## jhatfield (Dec 3, 2003)

jbjabroni said:


> What other hacks/installs would I need to transfer my manual recordings to my PC? Also, are there any encoding programs that I will need to convert them to a codec my PC can use?


that topic, "extraction", is off limits in this forum. Try google. There's other forums that discuss it. sorry


----------

